
Capitalism, Privacy and the 'Only Bad People' Fallacy - CM30
https://artplusmarketing.com/capitalism-copyright-privacy-and-the-only-bad-people-fallacy-286abcf374b3
======
CM30
On a related note, is there a proper name for that mistake?

Because I've looked on a lot of fallacy lists, but can't find one that in
essence says:

> Someone assumes a concept is bad because they can only see people they
> dislike using it for reasons they consider 'immoral'. Without realising how
> it affects them at the same time.

Because I can't quite find the term for this, and I'm 100% sure someone has
come up with a decent name for it in the past.

